# Jealous of my V's life



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish I could be this comfy and relax today instead of working.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, I love it! I too am jealous of my V's life and his attitude towards life -- play hard, love fiercely, sleep soundly!


Is that one of the sleeping bags recommended by Rod? I'm thinking about getting one, but our 5 month old isn't quite ready as he still loves whipping his beds around!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

mlwindc said:


> Oh, I love it! I too am jealous of my V's life and his attitude towards life -- play hard, love fiercely, sleep soundly!
> 
> 
> Is that one of the sleeping bags recommended by Rod? I'm thinking about getting one, but our 5 month old isn't quite ready as he still loves whipping his beds around!


Actually, it is the Cozy Cave by Drs Fosters - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20938

Someone else on the forum recommended it and it was on sale a while ago when I bought it. Ruby loves it. What I like about it is she can sit on top of it like a regular bed or go inside and snuggle up. Of course, my princess couldn't possible sleep on the floor so I have on my futon in my office. She always needs to be up high off the ground like a cat. :

At 5 months, definitely wait until he is older when investing in a nice bed.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Great - I'll keep that in mind. I've looked at those too. What size did you end up with? Large or XL?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We got the Large. Ruby is a petite girl at 42 lbs but I think the Large is plenty big for a larger V. There is a lot of stuffing in it and pulled a ton out for her to get inside.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I knew I should have bought it when it was 33% off! I think the Easter Bunny has a new idea for Haeden!

Kim, did you get Ruby the khaki? Does it show hair really easily? At 50 lbs I think I'll get him the large, although he does like to sprawl out a lot so maybe the XL would be better.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

KB87 said:


> I knew I should have bought it when it was 33% off! I think the Easter Bunny has a new idea for Haeden!
> 
> Kim, did you get Ruby the khaki? Does it show hair really easily? At 50 lbs I think I'll get him the large, although he does like to sprawl out a lot so maybe the XL would be better.


Kate - yes, we got the Khaki and it doesn't show hair at all. It is like a canvas material. Haeden is a big boy so maybe the XL will work better. Ruby always curls up and doesn't sprawl much so the large is good. When you get it, unzip and pull a bunch of the stuffing out. It is way too much for them to even get inside the bed. I got the idea from someone that reviewed the bed on the Dr Foster website. I just put the extra stuffing in a bag to save in case we need it later.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! I think we will definitely be getting the khaki one. Now I just need to figure out what size to get. A 35 inch diameter seems like it would definitely be big enough, especially compared to the 45 inch for the XL. I guess I have to think like a V to figure this one out...


----------

